# my easiest acct straight shot down



## redflynn (Jan 1, 2005)

This by far one of the easiest driveways that I do nice straight shot from the main road I don't have to back blade at all


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

nice those are nice to have 
save it and do it at the end.... lol


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Dlongerman;728245 said:


> nice those are nice to have
> save it and do it at the end.... lol


Yeah, but plow a path down to the lake so you can go ice fishing.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

Ya, I like that type of set up, where you plow right by the garage. When I was landscaping I always told people that it would be the best set up for them in the long run. Run a side walk from the driveway not close to the garage doors, and no one will block you in. No extra charge for back dragging, and shovelling out the garage door. Once they thought of the extra charge they realized $5 extra /push/ yr x 20yrs =$$$$

PS What's on the hood of the truck???


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

looks like a drink....


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicussmileyflagit always nice to have a customer pay ya cash and a drink last customer of the day of course!!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I use to have a driveway like that but the people moved and the new people do it themselves. my parking lots are straight pushes tho so I cant complain.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

ALC-GregH;728721 said:


> looks like a drink....


It's an old trick. If you don't knock the beer over while you are plowing, you get to drink it when you are done.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

What nobody has mentioned, and to me the most important thing about that picture, is that the garage doors are UNDER THE GABLE END. Even if the rest of the drive is a total PITA, protected doors are the saving grace. I cannot believe the number of builders, architects, owner- builders etc. who put the garage doors under the eaves, and then have to deal with the consequences of that for the life of the building. If you also add, putting the doors on the north side of the building, and pi$$-poor grading/drainage it becomes a real nightmare.

I have a couple places where the combination of circumstances is so bad that I am always going back to do extra work. I have to go back when the snow finally slides off the roof, I go back when they shovel the snow off the deck down in front of the doors, and don't call me until it is frozen solid. That is especially bad, because we're talking gravel driveway and salt doesn't work that well. Besides, "It will run under the doors and make a mess." Well it's not my fault that your apron is sloped DOWN into the garage. 

I actually told one guy, "If this was my house, that [email protected]@#$%%% architect would be right up here with a shovel every time it snowed."

My favorite arrangement is where there is an open carport, or a deck or roof extension over the garage doors. I can just back in with the pull plow and clear it completely, no fuss, no muss, and best of all, no shoveling.


----------



## redflynn (Jan 1, 2005)

Funny thing about your comment TA Wilson after I had finished plowing directley behind the parked boat one guy caught a nice bass ice fishing he had a bunch of traps on that little pond. For the size of that pond they have monster bass in it Its down in Carver Mass. its called John's Pond


----------



## redflynn (Jan 1, 2005)

It is my last driveway its actually a good friend of mine and he does pay cash and always has a cold Sasparilla for me when I am done please note I'm only a street over from him so theres no confusion about me having one to many I could walk home from there ...................LOL


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

You cant be there that long


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

What do you charge for that driveway?


----------

